# Can I run DC on my NCE power Cab.



## concretepumper

So I'm still not so impressed with the NCE "Power" cab! (Not so "powerful" without an upgrade) anyways can I run my DC locos on this thing? I was able to run a DC on channel 0 while running a DCC at the same time on my Atlasmaster Commander. The main controller will run one and the remote throttle controls the other. Is this possible with the NCE? 
Thanks for the help train friends!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

not sure if posible . i know my mrc prodigy advance can't


----------



## tankist

no DC, imho this is a good thing - saves your motors. this functionality shouldn't have existed in the first place

and what do you mean not so "powerful"? are you suddenly trying to run more then 4 locos?


----------



## concretepumper

tankist said:


> no DC, imho this is a good thing - saves your motors. this functionality shouldn't have existed in the first place
> 
> and what do you mean not so "powerful"? are you suddenly trying to run more then 4 locos?


Thanks for the replies. 

As far as power I mean the top speed. I have bitched about this before here. The top speed is only a little more than 1/2 I had running the old Atlasmaster DCC. 
If I can figure out how to program my loco back to the Atlas I want to sell the NCE. Very little use. Box and all paperwork. Make an offer if interested.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

what about upping the top voltage in the settings


----------



## concretepumper

TONOFFUN80 said:


> what about upping the top voltage in the settings


Everything is turned up. I guess its 2amps versus 3amps on my old Atlas system. I would have never guessed a newer (better) DCC would be slower. Maybe its just my limited DCC experience. Either way I am done playing with it. Its for sale on the sale board.


----------

